# Menter gydweithredol newydd i Wrecsam / New cooperative venture to re-open pub in Wrecsam



## niclas (Sep 24, 2011)

www.saithseren.com - Menter gydweithredol newydd er mwyn ail-agor tafarn hanesyddol y Saith Seren fel canolfan Gymraeg i Wrecsam. Byddwch yn rhan ohon - mentrwch a buddsoddwch.

Support a new cooperative aiming to re-open the historic Seven Stars pub as a Welsh centre in Wrecsam. Get involved, invest and make it happen.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a long way from Wrecsam but best of luck with this!


----------



## agricola (Sep 24, 2011)

Good to see the lager is being brought back.


----------



## Karac (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a brilliant idea-might have to get myself £100 worth next wed (payday)


----------



## niclas (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheers Karac - lots of support from all over Wales for this so far.
Wxm Lager will be brewed about 300 yards from the Saith Seren... we can roll the barrels there.


----------



## cribgoch (Oct 26, 2011)

fantastic news, great to see the return of wrexham lager


----------



## niclas (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone in the area on Saturday can pop by - we're having an open day for potential investors in the coop from 11am-2pm.


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 27, 2011)

niclas said:


> Anyone in the area on Saturday can pop by - we're having an open day for potential investors in the coop from 11am-2pm.


Might be worth updating the Saith Seren website/ twitter account about that event (most people here seem to be Cardiff based and unlikely to attend)

Do you have an account on Red Passion (Wrexham fans message board)? Home match in FA Cup on Saturday), so might be worth posting there.


----------



## niclas (Jan 25, 2012)

[scroll down for the English version]
Annwyl gyfaill

Mi fydd y Saith Seren yn agor yn swyddogol Ddydd Sadwrn fel Canolfan Gymraeg newydd i Wrecsam, cwta chwe mis ar ôl i ni lansio'n apêl am arian yn yr Eisteddfod Genedlaethol. Diolch o galon i bawb sydd wedi cyfrannu hyd yma. Os ydych wedi buddsoddi, byddwch wedi derbyn gwahoddiad swyddogol ond mae croeso mawr i bawb ddod draw ganol dydd Sadwrn, 28 Ionawr.

Gyda'ch cymorth chi rydan ni wedi cyrraedd ein targed ariannol cyntaf - codi digon o arian i agor y bar a'r gegin er mwyn medru agor y ganolfan.

Y cam nesaf fydd adnewyddu'r adeiladu fyny grisiau a'i agor fel swyddfeydd ar rent ac ystafelloedd cyfarfod/dosbarthiadau nos (yn enwedig ar gyfer dysgwyr). Y disgwyl yw y bydd hwn wedi ei gwblhau cyn mis Mehefin. Bydd cronfa cyfranddaliadau newydd yn cael ei agor gyda prospectws newydd yn y mis nesaf.

Mae llwyth o ddigwyddiadau ar y gweill yn barod, gan gynnwys bandiau byw, barddoniaeth, sesiynau siarad, cwis, nosweithiau comedi, nosweithiau blasu gwin (yn Gymraeg) yn ogystal â phartion priodas ac ati.

Er mwyn i'r fenter lwyddo, mae angen eich cymorth - yn ariannol ac o ran defnyddio'r ganolfan. Mae'r noson gyntaf eisoes wedi gwerthu allan o docynnau ond bydd angen cynnal y momentwm yma wedi'r penwythnos gyntaf.

Hefyd, os gallwch fuddsoddi £100 neu fwy, gallwch ddod yn aelod o'r fenter gydweithredol sy'n rhedeg y Saith Seren, sef Canolfan Gymraeg Wrecsam.

Mae'n argoeli'n dda a bydd y bar yn agor yn dawel bach fory i chi gael paned neu peint hamddenol. Bydd bwyd ar gael o ddydd Iau ymlaen ac yna gawn ni ein noson fawr gyntaf nos Wener efo Gwibdaith Hen Frân.

Ewch i www.saithseren.com am y diweddaraf neu dewch yn ffrind efo ni ar Facebook.

================================================

Saith Seren, formerly the Seven Stars pub, will officially open its doors on Saturday as Wrecsam's new Welsh centre, just six months after we launched our appeal for investors at the National Eisteddfod. Thanks so much to everyone who has invested so generously so far. Those who have become members of the cooperative will have received invitations to the official opening at mid-day on Saturday, but everyone is welcome to attend.

With your help, we have reached our first financial target - raising enough money to open the bar and kitchen so that the centre can start generating income.

The next step will be to renovate the upstairs part of the building and open it as offices for rent and meeting rooms/night classes (especially for learners). We expect to complete this phase of the work by June. A new share issue will be opened with a fresh prospectus in the coming month.

We already have a wide range of events planned, including live bands every week, poetry, learners' nights, bilingual quiz, comedy nights, wine tasting (in Welsh!) as well wedding parties and the like.

For the venture to succeed in the long term, we need your continued support - whether financial or in terms of making use of the centre. The first night is already a sell-out with more than 100 tickets sold and we will be aiming to maintain that momentum after the first weekend.

That's why I'm pleased to offer you a sneak preview - the bar will be opening quietly tomorrow (Wednesday) so that you can enjoy a cup of tea or coffee or a pint in the centre of town. There will be food available from Thursday onwards and we'll be having our first big night on Friday with Gwibdaith Hen Frân.

For the latest information please go to www.saithseren.com or become friends with us on Facebook.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck with the venture, sounds fantastic. If i'm ever in Wrecsam, i'll pop in.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2012)

beeb story now too
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-east-wales-16722808


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2012)

I really want to try that revived Wrexham (real, proper) lager. Almost certainly I'll be recommending it for our beer festival in Swansea this August (plug, plug  ) on a try it on a chance basis, because I've heard excellent stuff about it through real ale circles down here.

I'm never as far North as Wrexham (Wrecsam?) in Wales, but good luck with the project, everybody. Pob lwc and so on 

ETA oh yes and the Sandstone beers aren't half bad either  -- I've tasted them from time to time


----------



## niclas (Feb 4, 2012)

We went through six barrels of Wxm Lager on the first weekend and also ran out of Revd James. The Saith Seren own brew is going well too.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2012)

da iawn


----------



## niclas (Feb 6, 2012)

Wrexham Lager are trebling capacity to meet demand - they're currently in 60 pubs and, if it's going as well as in Saith Seren, I can understand why they're upping production. For a lager, it's very nice.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2012)

Good news niclas, will keep this in mind


----------

